
Show HN: Pine – A Bitcoin wallet with a messenger-like UI - gitmagic
https://pine.pm
======
gitmagic
Hey!

Today I’m thrilled to announce that I’ve finally released Pine on the App
Store! I’ve been working on Pine for almost two years and it’s been in alpha
and then beta for the past year. Pine is a bitcoin app for sending and
receiving money among your friends and family. It looks like a messaging app
but instead of sending messages you are sending bitcoin.

Please give it a try and tell me what you think - I'm excited to hear your
thoughts

* Familiar design

Pine’s messenger-like design makes it instantly familiar to use for anyone who
has used a messaging app such as WhatsApp or Messenger.

* Easy-to-use addresses

Add your friends using their Pine addresses, which are similar to email
addresses. Get a pine.pm address or host your own Pine server with your own
domain.

* Natively global

Bitcoin does not have any borders. Transact freely with anyone anywhere in the
world – they don't even need to have Pine, as long as it's bitcoin.

* Full control and ownership

Your keys, your bitcoin. Only you are in control of your funds stored with
Pine.

* Decentralized and open

Just like bitcoin, Pine is designed to be open and decentralized. The app and
server software are open-source and you can host your own Pine server with
your own domain if you prefer.

* Protected using your biometrics

By signing transactions with Touch/Face ID, you are the only one who can spend
your funds. This prevents unauthorized payments if your phone would end up in
the wrong hands.

* Recovery

A recovery key is used to generate your account. By safely storing this key
you can recover your account in case you would lose or break your phone. By
default, the recovery key is stored in your iCloud account.

* Connect your own bitcoin node

You can run your own bitcoin node so you can broadcast and validate
transactions without having to trust anyone. Running your own node can also
improve your privacy by not revealing what transactions you are interested in.

️* Lightning support (soon)

Pine will soon get non-custodial lightning support without the need of running
your own lightning node.

------
oropolo
At what point does the name of an application or project become available to
be re-used? I'm not trying to troll but "Pine" in terms of applications is,
and will always be to me, an email client:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pine_(email_client)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pine_\(email_client\))

When the Mozilla Foundation launched their open source web browser they
initially called it "Phoenix" (an apt name considering it was rising from the
ashes of Netscape Navigator) but changed the name to "Firefox" because in
software the name Phoenix is a database.

Just because Pine is "done" it's not dead. I hold the Pine email client in
esteem and don't want to have to suffix it with "email client" just because
someone else wanted to name their app with the same noun.

~~~
gitmagic
I understand your concern, but it is very hard nowadays to find a totally
unique name that's any good. I did a lot of research on many different names
before settling with "Pine". "Pine" was not used by any competing payments or
cryptocurrency apps and didn't yield any well-known products or services at
the time when I searched for it. However, there are a hand full of apps using
the name "Pine" on the App Store, and there's also the Pine64 project and so
on. Googling "Pine" now will bring up a new game on kickstarter. But none has
made "Pine" into a big trademark yet.

And after all, "pine" has always been the name of a tree.

------
Glosster
It would be cool to have this for Ethereum as well...

~~~
jan6
and Litecoin and Monero and...Dogecoin? Hey, let's just add ALL the coins! ;P

